# Trip from Chesapeake Bay to Bar Harbor, ME



## Firefly2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Ahoy Sailors!

I'm starting to plan a trip from Rock Hall, MD to Bar Harbor, Maine.
I'd like to hear suggestions on marinas/destinations for each leg of the trip. I will be sailing solo for most of the trip and would prefer to pull in each night if possible. I won't be in a hurry. My sailboat draws 6' and my average speed should be 5 knots.

Here is what I have so far:

Rock Hall
Chesapeake City
Cape May
Atlantic City
(is there anything between Atlantic City and Sandy Hook?)
Sandy Hook

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Depending on conditions; sea state, currents, visibility...

Great Egg Inlet/Ocean City
Absecon Inlet/Atlantic City
Barnegat Inlet
Manasquan Inlet

Absecon is probably the least difficult under most conditions, but all can be a problem with breaking waves. I have only done Great Egg and Absecon on other peoples boats.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I wouldn't try Chesapeake City drawing 6'. The shoaling is pretty bad last I poked in there. Summit North is shallow also.

Given your desire to stop each night I'd think Rock Hall or Worton to Reedy Island, then Cape May, then Atlantic City, then Sandy Hook. You can duck into Barneget if you must but its shoaled and can be tricky. Atlantic City to Sandy Hook is a little bit of a long day alone but get an early start and you'll be fine. Sandy Hook is a big easy entrance even if you don't have a lot of experience sailing at night.

You'll get lots of opinions from people. This is mine.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

I got stuck in the mud just off the town dock in Chesapeake City in June this year with 4 ft draft.

If you do plan on Chesapeake City stay close to the Army Corp side of the entrance and go straight to the anchorage area. Shoaling off the Chesapeake Inn and Town Dock is close to 2ft at low tide.

Chesapeake City has requested emergency dredging.


----------



## Firefly2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks! When was the last time you were in Chesapeake City? Also, do mean anchoring off Reedy Island, east of Port Penn?


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

June this year at Chesapeake City. For more current information check with;

Sandra Edwards
Town Manager
[email protected] | 410-885-5298

Survey as of April this year;
http://www.waterwayguide.com/assets...hesapeake-City-Harbor-survey-20160412opt1.pdf

For Reedy Island search post by chef2sail


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm no good at Mid-Atlantic, but since you are in no hurry and want to sleep at anchor or dock, you can go "inside" rather than straight through, crawl the coast, stop at the good places, and see a lot more.

Once you get up to New York, since you have the time, go up past the City in the East River (with a fair tide) for the cool view. Then when you reach Eastern Long Island Sound, consider Block Island. Then up Buzzards Bay, Woods Hole can be tricky but Quisset is nice as are a bunch of harbors on either side of the Bay as you go up towards the Canal--Marion, Wareham, Onset. Time the Canal for a fair tide, then maybe divert to Provincetown, then zigzag over to Marblehead (my home town) or Gloucester. If you want the scenic route, take the Annisquam Canal instead of going around Cape Ann, then up to Kittery or Kennebunkport. Then you're in "God's Country" and beaucoup beautiful harbors, like Boothbay, Rockland/Rockport/ Camden in Pensbscot Bay, or Vinalhaven, then you're up to Bar Harbor.


----------



## 413761 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good suggestions so far. Even Cape May can be iffy with 6-foot draft. Marinas north of the Chesapeake are incredibly expensive, often small and full, and often very difficult to get into compared to what you are used to. I avoid them and anchor everywhere and think it is much less hassle than taking a boat into the dock single-handed. On calm nights you can anchor almost anywhere out of the shipping channel and close to one shore or another on Delaware Bay. Check your mast height if you want to go through the Cape May Canal. North of Cape May about the only possible alternative with 6 feet is Atlantic City and you're in a marina there. Personally, I would run offshore from Cape May to Block Island (one overnighter), and plan on doing LI Sound on the way back when harbor hopping to windward might be easier. Even AC to Sandy Hook is more than 80 miles, so hard to do in daylight hours--always nicer to enter harbor with some light. Block I. is fun, but super busy in the summer. I would go to Cuttyhunk, maybe Tarpaulin Cove, maybe Lake Tashmoo (go in at dead high tide), maybe Woods Hole, maybe Onset before going through the CC canal. I would then go straight to P-Town, spend a night or two, then head offshore straight to some destination in Maine (one overnighter again). Personally, I don't find the harbor hopping north of P-Town to Portland that enticing in the summer--too many other boats, very hard to find a dock, mooring, or anchoring spot. I usually go from P-Town to Monhegan and then Penobscot Bay, then work my way up on the inside up to Bar Harbor. Once in Maine you can harbor hop in any direction endlessly. The gunkholes are infinite and there are tons of rental moorings. Dockage can be dicey still due to congestion.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Sheltered anchorage areas on the Delaware Bay are rare. On the Delaware side it is too shallow for most keel boats except behind Reedy Island and near Lewes. On the NJ side limited to Cohansey Creek and Maurice River.

If not sheltered the exposure to a long fetch and shallow conditions will produce short period waves.


----------



## 413761 (Aug 5, 2016)

> Sheltered anchorage areas on the Delaware Bay are rare. On the Delaware side it is too shallow for most keel boats except behind Reedy Island and near Lewes. On the NJ side limited to Cohansey Creek and Maurice River.
> 
> If not sheltered the exposure to a long fetch and shallow conditions will produce short period waves.


True, but on a calm night you can anchor off the eastern shore--I have done so several times. Ideal situation is to time your transit so as to catch the favorable current with a favorable wind to make it all the way from the C&D Canal to Cape May in one long day, but sometimes that is not doable. When arriving late at the Cape May Canal I have anchored just north of the canal--far enough away to avoid the ferry wakes. Show a bright anchor light of course. Cape May Canal bridge height is 55 feet.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Just south of the Cape May canal entrance, off Higbee Beach which has a steep fall is an OK anchorage and relatively close to shore if wind is not out of the north or west. North of the canal entrance the beach has a shallower profile, so anchor further from shore.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Firefly2 said:


> Also, do mean anchoring off Reedy Island, east of Port Penn?


See https://activecaptain.com/X.php?lat=39.508123&lon=-75.570348&t=n&z=14

In most conditions anywhere West of Reedy Island is fine. ActiveCaptain shows three anchorages but the whole area is fine. You might be a little more comfortable in the section blocked by the island in an East wind.

Since others have shared overnighters I'll pitch in my routine: I leave Annapolis to pass Worton Pt at slack before flood (use the _current_ tables and not the _tide_ tables). If you can maintain STW of 6 kts or better you can carry a boost all the way to the mouth of the Delaware Bay. In most conditions I can make Annapolis to Cape Henlopen in 18 to 20 hours. I anchor behind the inner breakwater and sleep as long as I need to before heading to Sandy Hook. With crew of course I don't stop at all.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have done this trip to Marta's Vineyard over 15 times. Currently in Cape May after stop overs in Worton and behind Reedy Island

There are no issues using Cspe May or Absecon Inlets as both are wide, clear and have no side shoals along their entrances creating breaking washing waves. Your draft is not an issue either.

We do Barnegat a treacherous but doable inlet as long as their is no NE component to the wind. 
It is a special inlet and I would be glad to walk you through it as you can only use the side close to the north jetty and must dog leg 90 degrees at the back of the inlet doing a perpendicular crossing to a beautiful anchorage behind the lighthouse called Meyers hole. We usually go Cape May to Barneget about 73 miles leaving Cape May before daybreak 

You can anchor off the the coast gourd station in Cape May and also in Atlantic city of the Absecon inlet coast guard station if you chose to take a short 30 mile day. You can make Sandy Hook and as Dave said it's an easy wide entrance and a great anchorage behind the Atlantic Highlands breakwater. You wait for the incoming tide and ride it up the East River to the LI sound and Port Washington where they have free 3 day moorings and a good store to restock right. Then go to Mystic


----------



## 413761 (Aug 5, 2016)

By the way, my argument for taking longer and offshore runs headed north is that you are sailing with the prevailing winds and weather and you can take advantage of nice comfortable runs. Do more short hopping on the way back when you are fighting headwinds the whole way. You can wait around for a lightish norther, but it will be a long wait during July and August--more northers start rolling through later in September, but then some of them are cold, rainy, and windy making for rougher trips south. In short, get up to Maine fast, dawdle on the way back.


----------



## reduc (Sep 19, 2014)

I did Rock Hall to Portland, ME earlier this summer. Stopped each night. Single Handed until Newport and then again from York River, ME. On a 36ft Sailboat (CS Yachts, aka Canadian Sailcraft - CS36T)

Rock Hall to Veasey Cove - anchored (Bohemia River)
Summit North Marina (on C&D canal about 7nm from Delaware Bay)
Cape May
Atlantic City
Sandy Hook
Up the East River to Port Washington (Free town moorings for 2 nights then $25 a night after)
Charles Island (About 7nm past Bridgeport, CT)
Cedar Island Marina (Clinton, CT)
Stonington Harbor (anchorage - it is a small marked anchorage among a LOT of moorings)
Mackerel Cove (west of Newport, RI)
Newport Harbor (town mooring $40 IIRC) - picked up my sister for her first sailing)
Mouth of the Cape Cod Canal - anchored east of ActiveCaptain anchorage marked 'Beverly'
Situate Harbor (mooring ~ $40?)
Cocktail Cove off of Great Misery Island outside of Beverly and Salem Harbors. Free moorings (note there are some private moorings as well).
Meant to get up around Cape Ann, but snagged a lobster pot (motoring as wind was ~2kts). Sailed slowly into Rockport harbor and anchored. Spent a couple of hours unwrapping the prop. Then spent the night.
Town of York (moorings ~$40?) dropped off my sister. Singlehanding again.
Portland, ME - mooring with Portland Yacht Services ($45) - then arranged for storage for a bit while I travel in Canada. Will be taking the boat back south in September.

Overall was a pleasant trip. Encountered some crazy thunderstorms off the coast of NJ which was unpleasant, but other than that had nice weather (a few very light wind days). Mostly stopped only overnight except for Port Washington, Newport, and Cocktail Cove.


----------



## Firefly2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks very much to all for your comments and advice. Very helpful!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Ulladh said:


> ...Survey as of April this year;
> http://www.waterwayguide.com/assets...hesapeake-City-Harbor-survey-20160412opt1.pdf...


Wow, I had not realized it got so bad!


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Firefly2 -- it seems you might be getting a very late start trying to get to Bar Harbor before the fall winds set in and assume you want to get back. Have you planned the miles per day, the anchorages, delay days due to weather, ect - a lot of planning goes into a trip like this - easy if it is spring and you follow the weather north 

I did it as far as Hadley's Harbor and did the Cape May - where I anchored - to NYC in a direct run - no stop - yea it was a long day - but anchored off rat island just north of east river -- If you are going to get to Bar Harbor you really have to hustle and hope the weather is good all the way and back 

And once there you will have to leave fairly quickly as the cold and the weather sets in and make the trip south a bit of cold weather experience --

And what are you going to get and see? How many ports of call can you make in Maine and see it, how about on the way south - 
When we did it we left the Cheaspeake about June and moved fairly rapidly to Maine and then spent a month exploring Maine and points south and arrived back in the Cheaspeake about Sept or so and then a cold run south in Oct 

Why not a trial run to Long Island sound and see a lot of it and then go for Maine early next year and really enjoy it 

Just a thought.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Keep in mind this old rule of thumb: Along this stretch of the coast - especially the long Maine coast - for every day spent heading Northeast, allow two days to return Southwest .


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

TakeFive

Chesapeake City Town Dock and Chesapeake Inn are now really only accessible by dinghy at low until they get dredged and anything with more than 5 ft draft is going to have a problem getting in and out of the anchorage basin at low tide.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like Chesapeake City shoaling is going to be there for a while. No money for dredging

No corps money budgeted for Chesapeake City basin dredging located in Chesapeake & Delaware Bays | Waterway Guide News Update


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

We just got back from cruising from Portsmouth, NH to Port Clyde, ME*. Here my suggestions:

Pepperell Cove (Kittery, ME) - easy in & out; exposed to the south; $30 mooring; $60 slip. Decent restaurant in same parking lot as docks.

Richardson Harbor/Seal Cove (Cape Elizabeth, ME) - just anchorages, but they are on either side of a jetty so one is likely to be protected.

Dolphin Marina & Restaurant (Harpswell, ME) - Great place; great food; a little out of the way, but worth it. We changed our plans so we could hit this place on the way back, too. moorings & slips; $35 for a mooring. Fuel;

Port Clyde, ME - moorings with launch service and a General Store; fuel;

Tenant's Harbor - boatyard with moorings; fuel; haul-out available; my brother got great service with a fuel issue; they have nice little customer lounge with internet PC and shower; there is a general store and a few restaurants about a 20 min walk.

We also hit Boothbay and Portland. Boothbay is too out of the way (mooring at the Tugboat Inn & Marina) and Portland has been covered.

Ken

*and back! That is so important.


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

413761 said:


> True, but on a calm night you can anchor off the eastern shore--I have done so several times. Ideal situation is to time your transit so as to catch the favorable current with a favorable wind to make it all the way from the C&D Canal to Cape May in one long day, but sometimes that is not doable. When arriving late at the Cape May Canal I have anchored just north of the canal--far enough away to avoid the ferry wakes. Show a bright anchor light of course. Cape May Canal bridge height is 55 feet.


Sorry for being a Noob, but what is brioght anchor line


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Ulladh said:


> Sheltered anchorage areas on the Delaware Bay are rare. On the Delaware side it is too shallow for most keel boats except behind Reedy Island and near Lewes. On the NJ side limited to Cohansey Creek and Maurice River.
> 
> If not sheltered the exposure to a long fetch and shallow conditions will produce short period waves.


Good advice.

I would only add that you can get into Delaware City, just outside the Delaware C&D breakwaters with 6' of draft. 
I am 6-1/2' and would plow mud at an extremely low tide. Decent marina with a couple of OK restaurants in town. Do the tour to the historic fort if you can.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Keyframe42 said:


> Sorry for being a Noob, but what is brioght anchor line


BRIGHT ANCHOR LIGHT
A USCG requirement that you show a 2 mile (??) all around white light so that no one runs into you. 
Typically installed at the head of the mast. 
You can do something different.
In the above context take it as a waring that there are yahoos, perhaps alcohol powered, running around at night and you should take adequate precautions.


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

If you're doing Long Island Sound/Vineyard/ that whole area, I'd definitely pick up "The Coast of Summer" by Anthony Bailey. It's an account of a long summer sail through that area and he details a wide variety of anchoring spots, things to consider. Read it with a notebook at hand!


----------



## Blue Claw (Feb 5, 2021)

hpeer said:


> Good advice.
> 
> I would only add that you can get into Delaware City, just outside the Delaware C&D breakwaters with 6' of draft.
> I am 6-1/2' and would plow mud at an extremely low tide. Decent marina with a couple of OK restaurants in town. Do the tour to the historic fort if you can.


Make sure you enter the delaware city canal from the delaware river end not the c and d canal end. There is a bridge with not much clearence the other way around


----------

